# Forum Home Renovation Brickwork  Cutting Hebel Blocks

## macmen

Hi All, 
Would somebody be able to tell me would a normal saw cut hebel blocks? 
Or 
Do I need a specific saw to cut it? 
Thanks

----------


## benja

Power or hand tool?
You can get a specific saw for hebel- i believe the set and TPI is different from a wood panel saw- its softness creates a lot of waste that needs to be ejected per stroke. 
Would have thought power tools would be unsuitable- too fast and would create burning or similar.

----------


## TermiMonster

If my memory serves me, Hebel were sold as being able to be cut by a regular hand saw.  Buy one of those $10 throw away jobs and see how you go. :Cool: 
TM

----------


## Ronaldo451

The blocks you can cut with a handsaw, but it will blunten the blade so use a throw away - the bigger the teeth the better. Although it throws up a bit of dust I usually use a power saw with a masonary blade for the blocks 
The larger power panels (600 wide by 2400 high etc) have steel reinforcing and can only be cut with a continuous rim blade in a power saw.

----------


## beer is good

Would somebody be able to tell me would a normal saw cut hebel blocks? 
Or 
Do I need a specific saw to cut it?
 I was interested in using Hebels a while ago but for various reasons didn't go ahead, but the sales bloke said the best thing to cut them with was a cheap pruning saw and throw it out when finished.

----------

